# I need Engineer to build my New pc



## Gilgamesh9 (Mar 24, 2011)

I have bought all hardware i need now except for the motherboard i will buy soon. 

I had to buy hardware from different online stores since in my town it was not possible to get what i wanted 
and it was very expensive here (sometimes price was double). 
Because of work i dont have time or knowledge of building a pc 
so i want a engineer to do this for me. 
so please dont advice me to buildt it myself 

Now, I have 2 options of stores to choose from that can build pc for me. 
The first is a known videogame store Game that also build and repair pcs 
and the second is a for me unknown computer store 

The good with the Game store is that shop have been here for years so more trustworthy 
The second store seem to be quicker to do things (offered to build my pc in just 1 day) 
but since is unknown i fear it can just close down or go on holliday and leave me without my pc stuff. 

Now in the first known store i already purchased the processor 
and plan to buy the motherboard there so atleast i have bought something in that store. 
but they are so slow in giving me prices or order something for me. 
I now waited for weeks for a price on motherboard 
and i realy need the pc now for my work. 
So what do i do? 

thing is the hardware have costed me a lot of money being of the latest hardware 
so how can i be safe when i deliver it to the store ? 

Will they give me a receipt with a list of what hardware i give them 
since i only bought the processor and will buy motherboard there most other hardware is from another store. 
so i know they going to charge me for building it but prices here in spain are okey on that. 

I just want to be safe that i get a reciept with list all the expensive hardware i give them 
i think is normal since i dont know them personally. 
Is the first time i build a pc with hardware bought on different stores 
i had no other way of doing it 

it was either buy crap in local store for high price or good quality for better price and get what i want online. 
I dont believe pc stores to steal my stuff 
is just i fear they can loose some hardware and then blame me they dont have recived it 
So what do i do to be safe when i give them my Hardware to get them to build my pc? 

Please someone advice so everything goes fine. 
Dont advice me to build my Pc myself i dont have the time, knowledge or want to do it so that advice 
will for me be useless.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Building is not difficult, there are LOTS of online videos and tutorials and we offer all the free help you could need. 
But, if you feel you can't do it then go to the place that you feel is the best. Getting a receipt list of all the items shouldn't be a problem and if they don't want to do that you went to the wrong place.


----------



## Gilgamesh9 (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks yea is good there is tutorial for those that feel up for the tast of building it themself (i dont feel up for it neither have the time)

So.. yea i am not sure which place is the best 
i can do some questions on both shop and see what i feel best for.
I will wait until friday on the first store see what they tell me about the motherboard i am not going to wait forever either.

What i can do is before moving all my stuff down there in boxes 
is call them and make sure they can make a list of all the items
i could maybe send that list on email so i can save their time from doing it in the store. (just got that idea now)

Then they can just check that the list i sent on email is the stuff i bring
and give me the recipt they made beforehand.
maybe it can be arranged that way.
i just was a bit worried


----------



## pirateking1256 (Nov 15, 2010)

You need to get a friend that knows how to build a PC to go with you. So he/she can help you and guide you for the 'First time'.

And you're good to go after that. You'll find joy in building PC too.


----------



## Gilgamesh9 (Mar 24, 2011)

Im afraid i have no pcskilled friend that can go with me ):
i knew a Ex-engineer from IBM some years ago but he is not here now he went back to London


----------



## Dez03 (Mar 24, 2011)

It's A LOT easier then it may look or seem. I built my first PC when I was 17. 

There's lots of guides on the net about it. You just need to be patient, take your time and don't force anything if you're having a problem with something, Walk away for 5 minutes come back and think about it. It's very fun and when you finish you wish you could do it all over.

But if you're not comfortable that's understandable. One thing I would recommend if you ever decide to is an anti static wrist wrap, they're 5$ and that's a small price to pay for peace of mind.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16899261005


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

I built my first computer when I was 13... Very easy to learn. Tons of videos on youtube to show you how to build it. Like Tyree said, we offer free advice to help you out here with any questions.


----------



## Markgg88 (Jan 7, 2011)

YouTube - How to Build a Gaming Computer

By far the most in-depth and thorough video on youtube on building your own PC. I learned a TON by just watching it. If you have time and your internet connection can handle it, watch it, it's more than worth it. I'd vote for this to be stickied.


----------

